# Textdateien aus Oracle-DB mittels Java auslesen und öffnen



## p316266 (14. Nov 2008)

Hallo,

ich habe in einer Oracle-DB Textdateien, die ich mit Java auslesen möchte.
Diese sollen dann z.B. in einer Tabelle (aber nicht zwingend notwendig - kann auch woanders sein) angezeigt werden und per Doppelklick geöffnet werden.
Ist das möglich?
Wenn ja, wie?

Vielen Dank!


----------



## SlaterB (14. Nov 2008)

Doppelklick auf was, auf ein Element in einer Swing-GUI?
geht, ja, hat aber nix mit der darauf folgenden Aktion zu tun,

in einer DB kann man Textdateien speichern und wieder laden, korrekt,
in einer Swing-GUI kannst du Texte anzeigen lassen oder auch mit einem externen Programm öffnen lassen, ja,

das sind aber viele viele Themen, die kann ja keiner hier alle im Detail erklären?


----------



## tuxedo (14. Nov 2008)

Zudem hat das doch etwas mehr mit JDBC/Datenbanken und GUI  zu tun als mit Netzwerkprogrammierung?! --> falsches Board erwischt

- Alex


----------



## p316266 (14. Nov 2008)

tatsache!
kann das wer verschieben? ich wollte das bei datenbanken drin haben. mist!
also wie ich einen doppelklick auf ein element ermögliche weiß ich.
die frage ist nur.

- kann ich z.b. einen button in eine tabelle einbinden oder sonst ein element wo ich einen doppelklicklistener draufsetzen kann?
- kann ich java sagen, dass er dann die datei (.txt) aus der DB liest und im texteditor öffnet?
- wenn ja, wie?


mein programm funktioniert schon insofern, dass er daten aus der DB liest (textdaten - strings) und die in der tabelle ausgibt. da eine spalte aber mit soviel text versehen ist, wäre es sinnvoller er öffnet das in einer txt datei. das wiederum macht auch das speichern in der db einfacher.

ich hoffe, dass das zu machen ist.
danke!


----------



## tuxedo (14. Nov 2008)

>> kann das wer verschieben?

Ja, ein Moderator kann das *nach Mod ruf*

>> - kann ich z.b. einen button in eine tabelle einbinden oder sonst ein element wo ich einen doppelklicklistener draufsetzen kann?

Ja

>> - kann ich java sagen, dass er dann die datei (.txt) aus der DB liest und im texteditor öffnet?

Ja

>> - wenn ja, wie? 

Diverse Listener wie ActionListener und/oder MouseListener.
Aber so wie es scheint ist das Problem eher ein "Wie mach ich eine korrekte GUI" Problem statt ein "Wie komm ich via JDBC an die Daten" Problem. Ergo bist du bei "Datenbanken" auch schlecht aufgehoben.

- Alex


----------



## p316266 (14. Nov 2008)

ja ne,

das problem ist auch wie bekomme ich die datei aus der db in mein java programm? und am ende natürlich auch wie muss ich den actionlistener konfigurieren, dass er einen editor mit der datei aus der db öffnet?


----------



## SlaterB (14. Nov 2008)

wie hast du die Datei denn reinbekommen?
JBDC kennt doch bestimmt Datentype wie Blob oder Clob

zur Anzeige:
http://java.sun.com/developer/technicalArticles/J2SE/Desktop/javase6/desktop_api/


----------



## tuxedo (14. Nov 2008)

Man man man.. Du hast da echt hundert Baustellen gleichzeitig.

Wie wär's wenn du eine nach der anderen angehst und versuchst zu lernen/verstehen wie/was der jeweilige Schritt macht.


Schritt 1: Wie komm ich an die Daten in der DB
-> Stichwort JDBC, damit wirst du im Netz fündig. Du solltest allerdings auch wissen, wie und wo die Daten in der Datenbank vorliegen. 

Gruß
Alex


----------

